# Is it OK to eat fresh pineapple when pregnant?



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello

I know this may sound like a stupid question but going through IVF it does make you a bit in sane  

Anyway, I have read loads on whether its safe or not to eat pineapple in your 2ww, but now that I am 11wks
is it ok to eat fresh pineapple?

Thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes, pineapple is fine

Take care x


----------

